# hand-feeding and socializing?



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

I posted earlier about my new 'tiel being afraid of me. I wanted to ask about socializing or hand-taming cockatiels. The breeder where I got my new bird hand-feeds them, but when I picked him up, he was in a cage with several other cockatiels and she said she hadn't handled him "for a few days." I am wondering if he bonded more with the other cockatiels than with her, so he is more afraid of humans than one who had been individually trained. Does that make sense? I am trying to work with him daily, without stressing him, but he seems uncomfortable with me. I will keep trying!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Just because a baby is hand fed doesn't mean its socialized...if she had several babies she probably didn't take the time to work with them, just fed them then put them back. So while he's not wary of humans, he may not be cuddly just yet either. Keep working with him, he'll come around!!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

A handfed baby will not automatically be friendly with every human they meet. A baby that has been handfed but not handled otherwise will be less outgoing than one that had both handfeeding and extra handling. The babies that are the most social with strangers are the ones that were handfed and were handled by many different people. 

An easy way to establish a bond with a handfed baby is to take a food that he already knows and likes, and hold it in your hand for him to eat. Millet spray is very useful for this purpose because most cockatiels love it. Make sure that he already knows how to eat it of course, and then use it as a treat that he only gets when he is with you.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

How long have you had him for? Some birds are going to take longer than others to be completely comfortable in a new environment/new surroundings, and being around someone different other than the breeder. This does not mean he will always be wary of you, just need to have patience and give him time, go at his pace.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*hand-feeding and bonding*

Well...I've oanly had my new bird for a week. Maybe I am expecting too much. My first 2 'tiels were tame from the start; I guess they had more human interaction. 
Tielfan - I have been feeding him bits of millet spray from my hand. He will perch on my finger and eat the millet while I hold the bit of spray. I appreciate the comment about only letting him eat it with me; that's kind of what I thought, after all, it makes sense to give him a special reward when he's with me. Thanks for letting me know I'm on the right track.
I think he is starting to come around.


----------

